#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-20
<habanany> #ubuntu
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> Morning mhall119 
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
<mhall119> morning nigelb and Ronnie 
<mhall119> hmm, no dholbach?
<Ronnie> mhall119: : its like a rule of thumb. when you need people, they are always away
<nigelb> Ronnie: +1
<nigelb> mhall119: Christmas celebration probably :)
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> Ronnie: no word from IS yet, I'll keep on them to get that update out
<Ronnie> thx mhall119
<nigelb> btw, is planet fonts broken for everyone?
<mhall119> dunno, I've been reading it through liferea
<nigelb> mhall119: Have you seen http://hginit.com/?
<nigelb> err, minus the questions marks :p
<mhall119> nigelb: nope, but a good idea
<mhall119> as much as I don't like Joel Spolsky
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, what's bad about him?
<mhall119> I just don't agree with a lot of his "Joel on Software" writings
<nigelb> Ah, that's true
<nigelb> I wonder if we should do something similar for git :D
<mhall119> or bzr ;)
<nigelb> yep, or bzr :)
<mhall119> yay, new fun stuff: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps
<markjones> ooh: http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9
<JanC> markjones: dat reminds me I have to mail them to get more stickers  ;)
<markjones> it's a shame the ubuntu key stickers aren't available worldwide
<JanC> well, they have to pay for those stickers and give them away for free, so no point in complaining  ;)
<Ronnie> mhall119: what does it do?
<mhall119> Ronnie: lets you keep apps from other bzr branches in sync
<Ronnie> souds great
<mhall119> so, instead of having to "bzr branch lp:ubuntu-website/light-django-theme ubuntu_website"
<mhall119> and do bzr pull on that occasionally
<mhall119> you just run "./manage.py pullapps" and it'll get what you need
<Ronnie> i hope the NL community will use django (ubuntu foundations) in the future for their website. but first we'll need more local django developers
<mhall119> bzr_apps is going to make ubuntu-django-foundations so much easier
<Ronnie> mhall119: are there any blueprints or something about the UDF ? i remember some talks at UDS, but i cant find any documentation/plans for it
<mhall119> Ronnie: there's a branch I was hacking on several weeks ago
<mhall119> and the gobby document from the UDS session
<mhall119> Ronnie: 'user' is in the production /profiles/ feed now
<Ronnie> ill have a test. if it works, ill do a merge request
<mhall119> Daviey: you around?
<Daviey> mhall119, sadly
<mhall119> Daviey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations/bzr-apps
<mhall119> something I'm working on for loco-directory and ubuntu-django-foundations
<mhall119> it lets you specify, in your settings.py, a collection of django apps from different bzr branches, and which version of them you want
<Daviey> mhall119, nice!
<mhall119> then you ./manage.py pullapps to keep them in sync
<Daviey> mhall119, how can i help?
<mhall119> testing mostly
<Daviey> mhall119, will do!
<mhall119> and adding features beyond just "pullapps", though that alone will probably be the biggest use
<Daviey> I'll branch it now :)
<mhall119> it uses bzr's flexble revisionspec too
<Daviey> mhall119, checkrevno :)
<mhall119> so your "revision" can be an id, a number, tag:foo, etc
<Daviey> oooo
<mhall119> or -1 for HEAD
<Daviey> didn't know about that
<Daviey> well knew -1 == HEAD
<mhall119> yeah, anywhere that takes a revision #, should also take "tag:foo"
<mhall119> bzr help revisionspec
<mhall119> all kinds of goodies
<mhall119> you can even do "date:2010-12-20"
<mhall119> instead of a revision
<Daviey> that is nice
<mhall119> this is all you need in your settings.py
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546060/
<mhall119> technically, I can do more than just django apps
<mhall119> as you see with the twidenash stuff
<Ronnie> mhall119: update script works fine here. can some people verify: bzr branch lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/611304
<mhall119> testing it now
<mhall119> wow, users takes a while
<mhall119> maybe it should only pull users as needed?
<Ronnie> mhall119: what do you mean by "as needed"
<mhall119> only pull in a user if some other record is referrign to them
<mhall119> if someone isn't an admin, contact, attendee or commentor, there's no reason to import them
<mhall119> uh oh, got an error...
<daker> \o/
 * daker like errors
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546069/
<Ronnie> mhall119: explainable i guess. ill keep the first user in database (it can be a super user). probably this causes the conflict
<Ronnie> should be solved before merge
<Ronnie> any suggestions for this problem?
<Ronnie> catch the error, and dont save the user, add an id mapping to the first user? or could this lead to other errors?
<Ronnie> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> hmmm, without knowing the exact cause, it's hard to say
<mhall119> I changed user_id=1 from 'root' to 'mhall119localtesting', if it was conflicting with that, it should run fine now, right?
<Ronnie> mhall119: it should, else the error should be on the server too, but i wont get the error 
<mhall119> okay, looks like it made it safely through the users
<Ronnie> mhall119: what about: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546089/
<Ronnie> it should work, but it also catches other exceptions
<mhall119> but that may not give us an exact match of production data
<Ronnie> the id's do not match, but all the other info should be like on the server. Or what am i missing ?
<mhall119> the local ids won't currently match the server ids?
<mhall119> why not?
<Ronnie> no, but the relationships keep intact
<Ronnie> because django decides the id/pk for a newly created object
<Ronnie> there are ways to mess with that, but i dont think its a good idea to doo
<mhall119> if you pass in an id value, django should use that, instead of creating one
<Ronnie> and if the id already exists?
<mhall119> they it'll over-write the existing data
<mhall119> which shouldn't be an issue here, since we're deleting everything anyway
<Ronnie> true, except for the 'superuser'
<mhall119> yeah, that's the only one
<Ronnie> how to solve that problem?
<Ronnie> can a superuser be difined in local_settings ?
<mhall119> grab that user before you delete everything, then do your import, then delete the user's id and save it
<mhall119> Ronnie: no, just debug users
<Ronnie> sounds ok
<Ronnie> lets do a test...
<mhall119> the update finished, and everything looks good
<mhall119> but I think having identical ids will help us when trouble shooting errors on the server
<mhall119> awesome work though
<Ronnie> thx, more will come i hope ;)
<Ronnie> mhall119: Venue objects gives error when passing it id's because of its own save() function. any suggestions?
<mhall119> doh!
<mhall119> what's the error?
<Ronnie> using    super(Venue, instance).save()  works
<mhall119> oh, nevermind, I know what's happening now
<mhall119> yeah, that'll work
<mhall119> the problem is it's looking for an old version of the data, to see if the venue's timezone has changed, but there is no old data
<Ronnie> indeed
<Ronnie> so forcing the super to call save() and not Venue itself solved it
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> or you can wrap "old = Venue.objects.get(id=self.id)" in a try block, and skip the comparison if an exception is raised
<mhall119> do me a favor and file a bug against the Venue.save, so I can put a fix in there
<Ronnie> oke, il ldo
<Ronnie> mhall119: bug 692734
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692734 in loco-directory "Venue objects when created with forced id, gives an error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692734
<mhall119> thanks
<Ronnie> mhall119: should i make the fix, and include it in my import-live branche?
<Ronnie> its not that hard
<Ronnie> ill have to go now. ill take a look tonight at the problem
<mhall119> sure, if you want to do it
<althara2> How long should I wait after submitting a ticket to get a loco team channel logged before encouraging the process along?
 * nhandler answered althara2 in #ubuntu-irc
<Ronnie> mhall119: are you still here?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: online?
<Ronnie> if both of you can test: lp:~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/611304 . It should work fine now
<cjohnston> ill try tomorrow
<cjohnston> ive gotten sick so im about to go pass out after i spend a few more minutes with the birthday girl
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-21
<Ronnie> cjohnston: Get well soon.
<mhall119> get better cjohnston 
<czajkowski> too much cake for cjohnston 
<mhall119> hey czajkowski, how you holding up?
<czajkowski> so so 
<mhall119> still in the UK?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> on a train now to somwhere closer to get me onto a ferry
<czajkowski> mhall119: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/12/21/crazy-few-days/
<mhall119> I just read it from the planet feed
<mhall119> did they find someone to drive the train?
<czajkowski> yup
 * mhall119 is drinking hot tea in solidarity
<mhall119> and also because I've got a cold
<czajkowski> awww
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> moin dholbach :)
<YoBoY> comment ça va ?
<dholbach> YoBoY, ça va bien, merci - et toi?
<YoBoY> bien aussi, merci
<Ronnie> hey all
<nigelb> Morning Ronnie :)
<locodir-user> hi i need to configure apache to open php  need F1
<locodir-user> even zend opt didnt help
<locodir-user> ollo
<locodir-user> hi
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> hey dholbach, did you see?  we have an import-live-data command now
<mhall119> got some other fun stuff to talk to you about, but later, I've got to leave for work
<dholbach> mhall119, woah!
<dholbach> mhall119, NICE
<Ronnie> dholbach: do you have time to test the import-live-data script. i fixed some last errors this morning
<dholbach> Ronnie, I've been reviewing code all day - I was just about to try to do something different :)
<Ronnie> thats ok, dholbach
<dholbach> Ronnie, but I'm pretty excited you put a lot of hard work into it - we've been waiting for that for a long time :-D
<Ronnie> i know, its a very important feature
<Ronnie> the google map for the global events (and probably more pages) are coming soon
<Ronnie> most work is done already. only some finetuning is needed
<dholbach> Ronnie, you're a rock star - thanks so much for all the work you've been doing!
<mhall119> dholbach: still around?
<dholbach> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> I've been working on ubuntu-django-foundations
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> how's it looking?
<mhall119> I have a new app, bzr_apps, which will sync apps from other branches
<mhall119> you tell it in settings.by the source branch,  destination directory, and version number
<mhall119> then ./manage.py pullapps
<mhall119> and it'll create local branches or pull updates 
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> that's great
<mhall119> which has let me break ubuntu-django-foundations up into multiple branches for each app
<mhall119> I've got bzr_apps working on loco-directory too, to keep ubuntu_website and twidenash in sync with their branches
<dholbach> that should let people to get their django apps and running very quickly
<mhall119> but the bootstrap process isn't so automatic yet, we'll need IS to bzr branch bzr_apps for us
<dholbach> yep, one time :)
<mhall119> I'm working on trying to make the initial setup easier
<dholbach> or we could put it into the init-ld command where we currently sync ubuntu_website already
<mhall119> but django expects all INSTALLED_APPS to be available when running any management command
<mhall119> it's in init-ld, but init-ld won't run with 'bzr_apps' in INSTALLED_APPS before we bzr branch bzr_apps
<dholbach> hmhmhmhm
<mhall119> chicken and egg
<dholbach> maybe in a try/except statement?
<mhall119> hmmm, INSTALLED_APPS is a tuple, which means i can't .append('bzr_apps')
<mhall119> I wonder if it'll work as a list
<dholbach> ah
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> ah ha, yes! it will work as a list
<mhall119> also, got a fix for one of our openid bugs, a new management command that'll force-set launchpad openids for all users
<mhall119> it's slow (very slow), but works
<mhall119> you'll need it with Ronnie's import-live-data too, otherwise when you  log in locally you'll be dholbach2
<Ronnie> mhall119, dholbach, d owe still need the init-ld command when import-live-date is merged?
<mhall119> Ronnie: yes, because init-ld does a bunch of other stuff too
<mhall119> like creating symlinks, and soon pulling apps from bzr
<dholbach> off the top of my head: compilemessages, add loco council to auth group, jqueryui symlinks
<mhall119> and, if the person running it doesn't want to use live data, it'll bootstrap the system enough to use
<mhall119> yay, that makes using bzr_apps much easier
<Ronnie> mhall119: the update-openids takes indeed a lot of time. maybe we have to think about some paralel calls to LP (which take most time i think)
<mhall119> I'm not sure the LP admins would appreciate that
<mhall119> you can run loco-directory while that's going though, so I don't think the time is a big problem
<mhall119> we'd really only need to run it once, in theory
<Ronnie> in theory...
<Ronnie> what if someone changes their username after the 'sync'
<mhall119> right now, they'll still have the old username in loco-directory
<mhall119> because all we'll get is the openid, which is associated with their old username
<mhall119> there's another bug fix for renaming users, but that's on django-openid-auth, not loco-directory
<Ronnie> i know, im one of the guys with a changed username
<mhall119> this fix takes care of the username2 username3, etc problem, where we have the username but not the openid
<mhall119> and then we've got another fix for the openiduser## usernames being created when we don't get a nickname from the openid response
<Ronnie> ill have to eat now. But from what i read now, this problem is fixed for new members?
<mhall119> the problem was for team admins who's user was created without an openid association
<mhall119> or, really, anybody with a user created without an openid
<mhall119> but that would only be LC members, team admins and team owners (I think)
<mhall119> except with import-live-data, it'll be every user
<mhall119> because it's not importing openids
 * nigelb waves
<mhall119> hey nigelb 
<nigelb> mhall119: heya 
<nigelb> mhall119: I finally learned how to start django over the weekend at the hackathon we had :D
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> more django-hackers!
<nigelb> I wanted to help with fossevents
<mhall119> I'll start assigning the hard bugs to you ;)
<nigelb> seeing that's blocked, I'll just branch summit and try to fix stuff on it
<nigelb> mhall119: um, when we hack on python, the virtual env thing is generally forgotten isn't it?
<nigelb> s/python/summit
<mhall119> I don't think we use virtualenv for summit
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> and after all the pains that a friend took to get it into my head ;)
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> at least I can separate my other hacking from the summit stuff
<mhall119> true
<nigelb> mhall119: do you have a few minutes to point me to starting hacking on summit? :)
<mhall119> lp:summit
 * mhall119 points
<nigelb> I branched
<nigelb> I did everything in INSTALL
<mhall119> so syncdb and all that?
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> the sign in isn't working though.  how do I fix that?
<mhall119> do you have django-openid-auth?
<nigelb> yep
<mhall119> what's the error?
<nigelb> "OpenID discovery error: Error fetching XRDS document: (28, 'Operation timed out after 20000 milliseconds with 0 bytes received')"
<mhall119> hmmmm.....
<mhall119> for now, just log into the /admin as the super user you created
<mhall119> then create a new user account that matches your LP username
<mhall119> while in /admin, create entries for the summits, rooms, slots, etc
<nigelb> ahh
<nigelb> the super user matches my lp user name
<nigelb> would that be a problem?
<mhall119> shouldn't be, but you'll pass more has_perm checks that way than you would using your lp login in production
<mhall119> it should be alright to get you started hacking though
<nigelb> ok \o/
 * nigelb looks at bug list
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hi
<Ronnie> heyhey
<leoquant> !schedule
<ubot4> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<leoquant> paultag do we have a loco (re) approval?
<leoquant> -->ubuntu-meeting
<paultag> back :)
<paultag> sorry!
<paultag> sorry!
<sense> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<paultag> Oh great
<Ronnie> paultag: part of the '
<Ronnie> support map code' is already availabe for loco.ubuntu.com for the global events map
<paultag> Ronnie: gotcha :)
<Ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/570613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 570613 in loco-directory "Show map of events (affects: 9) (heat: 43)" [High,In progress]
<paultag> thanks, Ronnie!
<mhall119> Ronnie is making the rest of us look like slackers
<mhall119> or maybe just me
<mhall119> since daker and cjohnston both have merge proposals waiting on review
<Ronnie> lol, its just a quick start :P
<Ronnie> i guess i will slow a bit down on the road (hopefully not too much ;))
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-22
<TrickyJ> hey friends is Ronnie asleep??
<TrickyJ> dosen't seems to be in this channel 
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> salut dholbach :) comment ça va ?
<dholbach> ça va bien, je suis seulement un peu fatigué - et toi? qu'est-ce qui s'est passé en France?
<YoBoY> pas grand chose, de la neige aussi le week end dernier mais c'est fini. On prépare noël comme partout :)
<dholbach> YoBoY, oui, c'est comme ça ici aussi :)
<dholbach> je travaille à la maison de mes parents ça semaine
<YoBoY> et tu fais un screencast demain ? :)
<dholbach> YoBoY, non, le screencast de noël j'ai déjà fait la semaine dernière :)
 * mhall119 needs a translation bot
<Ronnie> selecting locations for venues is now working, also the translation from adress to location on the map works great. Testers and feedback needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/570613
<mhall119> Ronnie: if I don't have time to test it today, I should tomorrow
<artnay> hey, are translation updates somehow scheduled? there's been quite a lot updates during the last two weeks
<dpm> artnay, do you mean loco directory translation updates or ubuntu translation updates?
<artnay> dpm: loco-directory
<dpm> artnay, ah, ok, I'll let the loco directory hackers handle that question, then :)
<daker> artnay, translations are updated every new release ツ
<artnay> daker: ok, and the aim is to release approximately once a month, right?
<daker> artnay, it depends
<mhall119> artnay: we don't have scheduled release, we release when we have something ready to release
<mhall119> the next release may be a ways off, because we have some big new features being implemented, and also because of the holidays
<artnay> mhall119: understood, I was checking for possible blocker bugs and earlier releases etc. hence the approximation
<Ronnie> mhall119: what bugs are targeted for next release?
<mhall119> Ronnie: mostly getting the meetings feature ready for release, then we'll include all the work you've done with the maps 
<Ronnie> mhall119: can you target the appropiate bugs for the next release (i tought there is an option for it in launchpad)
<mhall119> we usually mark them for a milestone after they've been done
<mhall119> we don't usually have a list of what we want done in a certain release
<mhall119> we just say "Hey, we've got several new things ready, lets put them in a release and deploy"
<Ronnie> oke
<mhall119> anything that's "Fix Committed" when we go to make a release get's put on that milestone
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> Ronnie: pretty much, work on whatever *you* want to work on.. lol
<cjohnston> but the meeting feature (whatever is left) needs to be ready since its new
<TrickyJ> hey Ronnie ??
<TrickyJ> You back 
<Ronnie> yes im back :D
<Ronnie> i also see a merged branch, thx cjohnston
<cjohnston> Ronnie: yup
<cjohnston> I was gonna look at some of the others.. but... ya
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> its too much ;)
<cjohnston> just dont feel like it
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i called out today
<cjohnston> which is saying something since i work two days a week
<Ronnie> hmm, i need also such job. two days a week
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> three is also fine ;)
<TrickyJ> Ronnie:  ??
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: whats going on ??
<TrickyJ> Ronnie:  when i am trying to ping u i am getting this reply from ur side == Ronnie is away: Afwezig
<Ronnie> try now
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-23
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> YoBoY: heya
<nigelb> YoBoY: do you have perhaps a few minutes to spare?
<YoBoY> nigelb: I have
<nigelb> YoBoY: We announced user days recently and it will happen in the last week of January
<nigelb> YoBoY: does the french loco have enough people to do irc sessions in french? Perhaps you folks can have a french one simultanously with your own instructors
<nigelb> There's generally a Spanish Users running every cycle
<YoBoY> we have a lot of people, but the second part of your question is the problem ^^"
<nigelb> YoBoY: which bit? :)
<YoBoY> but I can try to find the people to do that
<nigelb> \o/
<YoBoY> "to do irc sessions"
<nigelb> YoBoY: ahhhh
<nigelb> I wondered about that bit
<nigelb> YoBoY: Let me or someone in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage know if its feasible :)
<YoBoY> it's saturday and sunday... ok, I try to put that in motion :)
<nigelb> \o/
<YoBoY> where is vincentxavier when I need him ...
<YoBoY> nigelb: mail sent to our events list, we need to wait now :)
<YoBoY> JanC: ping
<nigelb> YoBoY: \o/ thanks :)
<YoBoY> JanC: just to ask you when you start organising the Fossdem, I have lot of french members who are ready to help your team :)
<locodir-user> hey all
<locodir-user> ?????
<daker> hi locodir-user 
<locodir-user> hey
<locodir-user> how r u
<daker> fine & you
<daker> ?
<locodir-user> m fine too thankss
<locodir-user> so whr u frm?
<nigelb> daker: hey
<daker> nigelb, hello
<nigelb> daker: is the loco directory iframe for webchat prompting for username?
<nigelb> or you're automatically setting locodir-user?
<daker> by default it's " locodir-user" you can change it before you login into irc, if you are already login into LD it will use your LP nickname
<nigelb> daker: ah, ok
<nigelb> daker: I've been curious where these locodir-users were coming from :)
<daker> from LD
<nigelb> daker: yep, now I figured it out :D
<cjohnston> mornin
<nhandler> Hey cjohnston 
<cjohnston> hey nhandler 
<Ronnie> hey cjohnston. Im now looking into the empty username issues on loco-directory. Most of them are related to an username change on launchpad. This should be covered by django-openid-auth. Do you know if there is already a fix for this?
<Ronnie> bug 637166
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 637166 in loco-directory "No Real Name appearing in Attendees list (affects: 2) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637166
<cjohnston> Ronnie: mhall119 has been working on that.. you'd have to talk to him.. I really don't know. sorry
<Ronnie> mhall119: worked on another problem i tought. is is very similar, but only intended for admin users who registered with openid, when a user with the same username already existed
<cjohnston> I dunno
<Ronnie> alright, then ill wait for an answer from mhall119
<cjohnston> Bug #639772
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 639772 in loco-directory (and 1 other project) "New user name after LP login (affects: 4) (dups: 2) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/639772
<cjohnston> thats what mhall119 is working on
<Ronnie> hmm, i see my username is correct when i login with the development instance. The love loco.ubuntu.com still uses my old username. So i guess most if it should be solved next server upgrade
<Ronnie> there are two 'strange' usernames with +launchpad added to the name, but maybe these are fixed too by the same patch
<cjohnston> hey dholbach_ 
<dholbach_> hi
<cjohnston> dholbach: any chance you could take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492/+merge/43988
<dholbach> I'm afraid no - I really want to finish something else today which has been dragging on for too long
<cjohnston> ok
<dholbach> Daviey, mhall119: ^? (where's daker, toabctl, rww and friends?)
<mhall119> I'm around (ish)
<cjohnston> o/
<Ronnie> cjohnston: does the meetings chair not work for you?
<mhall119> Ronnie: the "No real name" issue is the same as the openiduser## issue, where we don't get a nickname in the openid response, which means we can't find the user's real name from launchpad
<Ronnie> mhall119: and that fix is included in the dev version now?
<mhall119> no, that's a problem with openid
<Ronnie> but wasn't there a django-openid fix for this somewhere?
<mhall119> yeah, I just need to write test cases for it before it'll be accepted
<mhall119> on my TODO list
<Ronnie> oke, great. because its my n1 bug on the current live version
<mhall119> you're getting openiduser## when you login?
<Ronnie> no, i changed username on LP. but when i register for an event, i have no name (realname field in UserPRofile is empty)
<Ronnie> i have to eat now. be back in an hour
<mhall119> Ronnie: try running the update-openids management command before you log in
<mhall119> that should take care of that
<mhall119> because you're probably getting yourusername2 as your username
<mhall119> which, when it looks for yourusername2 in launchpad, it doesn't find anything
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm gonna look at a couple of the merges.. but i think they are advanced enough that I want a second opinion
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: wassup buddy !!! 
<TrickyJ> hi all :)
<cjohnston> hello
<mhall119> cjohnston: I may or may not get to them today
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: did you see this one: Bug 692121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-directory "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<mhall119> yeah, I have no idea how that happened
<cjohnston> me either
<cjohnston> i wonder if dholbach can manually relink it somehwo in the db
<mhall119> I asked the team member, and he said there wasn't a renaming of the team, so no merge
<mhall119> only admins changed
<cjohnston> ya.. that shouldnt effect it tho right?
<mhall119> but that shouldn't cause this, under any concievable scenario
<mhall119> I'm not sure if dholbach has access to the /admin
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> what do you think for priority? high?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> so far it's the only instance of this that I'm aware of
<cjohnston> ya
<dholbach> can you ask the IS folks about any db changes?
<cjohnston> mhall119: has your bugfix been released
<mhall119> dholbach: what do you mean?
<mhall119> cjohnston: which bug fix?
<cjohnston> the one you pushed to prod
<mhall119> it's in prod, yes, but not in trunk yet
<mhall119> you can change that though: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-692098/+merge/44596
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> trying the import live data
<cjohnston> this is gonna be cool!
<Ronnie> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/627492/+merge/43988 - what about the namings "Members of <teamname>" and "Other users" ?
<Ronnie> also, does the meeting chair sorting not work for you, even when you import data with import-live-data ?
<cjohnston> I can try it after the import, i havent done that yet
<cjohnston> but before the import, it wasnt working
<Ronnie> were the other sortings (edit team) working at that point ?
<cjohnston> not the one time that i tried it
<cjohnston> i havent looked at it since my comment on the merge
<Ronnie> oke, what abount the name changes?
<cjohnston> name changes?
<Ronnie> """ "Other members" should be renamed. They aren't members """
<cjohnston> right.. did you change it?
<Ronnie>  what about the namings "Members of <teamname>" and "Other users" ?
<Ronnie> i proposed a solution ^
<cjohnston> that seems fine to me.. mhall119 ^
<cjohnston> import is slow! lol
<cjohnston> no importing when im at work
<Ronnie> cjohnston: it takes 5 minutes on my pc
<cjohnston> i need to get it setup on my server so i dont have to use my internet
<Ronnie> i make a copy of the database, and pasted into my other branches
<cjohnston> im up to atleast 10
<Ronnie> so i have to do it one time. but when i do the final test, i remove the database. and do all steps over (sync, migrate etc)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: Members of <teamname> => what to do if there are multiple teams
<cjohnston> well... for loco teams, there wont be members of multiple teams
<cjohnston> i assume in the future it could be possible for a meeting to be between multiple teams
<cjohnston> I'm fine with just "Team members"/"Other Users"
<Ronnie> then it wil be that. just saw that "Members of Ubuntu Nederland" is too long to fit properly into the dropdowns, so i guess you proposed the right and easiest solutution
<cjohnston> k
<Ronnie> i pushed the new revision
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> still doing import
<cjohnston> I'd like to try to get the meeting feature finished, and commit the current merge requests, and then maybe push a new version next week
<Ronnie> wow, what cpu do you have
<cjohnston> shouldnt have anything to do with cpu should it
<Ronnie> i think the .save() method requires CPU
<cjohnston> o
<Ronnie> the internet stuff is very limited
<Ronnie> when i execute import-live-data, one core of my cpu raises too 100%
<cjohnston> a t6600
<cjohnston> my cpu is around 15%
<cjohnston> wonder if its limiting cause im on batery
<Ronnie> hmm, now i see... the CPU is for me also 15% but, top gives: Cpu(s):  3.7%us,  3.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 51.9%id, 40.8%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Ronnie> i dont know what the "wa" means ?
<Ronnie> is it "wait"
<Ronnie> id should be idle i guess
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> my load avg is all over 34
<cjohnston> sorry
<cjohnston> all over 3
<Ronnie> hhm, here 1.5
<cjohnston> mhall119: Bug #686268 iirc it should still be in progress as only the back end is done, correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686268
<Ronnie> i think the "wa" is iowait, but i dont know where the cpu is waiting for
<Ronnie> maybe i can reduce the iowait be combining more .save() calls
<mhall119> cjohnston: correct
<mhall119> Ronnie: it's probably waiting on sqlite to write the data
<Ronnie> i can skip the .save() when the object does not need a m2m relationship. and than save all the objects of one time in one call.
<Ronnie> mhall119: does a .save() call also saves the objects in queque ?
<Ronnie> queue*
<cjohnston> Ronnie: want work on any of the meeting bugs ;-)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: not today, but if you want, assign a few to me. then ill have a look tomorrow
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> holy crap its done
<Ronnie> 5 minutes and 45 seconds here. now lets test the new version
<cjohnston> Ronnie: it didnt copy over the name of one of the events
<Ronnie> cjohnston: hmm strange
<cjohnston> L'Heure Ubuntu @ Outremont (Montréal)
<Ronnie> can you retrieve the json file, and look if the name is present there
<cjohnston> I wonder if it didn t cause of the special chars
<Ronnie> i wonder too
<cjohnston> wheres the file
<Ronnie> you have to retrieve it manually by url
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/services/events
<cjohnston> that link does not have the (Montreal) part 
<Ronnie> cjohnston: then the server side is wrong
<Ronnie> http://www.preetk.com/node/optimizing-mass-commits-django-django_bulk_save/
<Ronnie> hmm not standard django stuff i see. nevermind (not adding deps for an update script)
<Ronnie> mhall119: should it be possible to use the loaddata command: http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/django-admin/#loaddata-fixture-fixture
<TrickyJ> !help
<ubot4> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TrickyJ> !search Ronnie
<ubot4> None found
<TrickyJ> !search sbc
<ubot4> Found: maintainer
<cjohnston> czajkowski: paultag itnet7 anyone around for a quick opinion
<cjohnston> any other council members?
<czajkowski> sup
<czajkowski> f urgent can you mail us 
<cjohnston> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3558/partt.png <-- look at "Participating: ...."
<cjohnston> does participating seem right, or is there a better word that yall can think of
<czajkowski> seems right 
<czajkowski> taking part 
<cjohnston> participation
<czajkowski> bbut not sure it should say events
<czajkowski> participating teams makes more snes 
<czajkowski> *sense 
<cjohnston> participating in this global event!
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> or participating in $event name
<YoBoY> why there is a number of people ?
<cjohnston> why not
<czajkowski> but if it;s already under the global even t
<czajkowski> why the need to say it agaibn
<YoBoY> how do you count ? 
<cjohnston> everyone who has rsvp'ed to an event that is a part of a global event
<cjohnston> czajkowski: true
<czajkowski> YoBoY: not counting people counting teams
<cjohnston> it counts people and teams and countries
<YoBoY> counting teams and countries is great, counting people... this number is just strange
<cjohnston> i dont think it is
<cjohnston> wouldnt it be cool to be able to say we had 1500 people attend a glbal jam
<cjohnston> czajkowski: could someone add next years ubuntu hour event?
<YoBoY> yes, i agree but this number don't count the people who attended to an event but only the people who register to an event before and only on LD
<cjohnston> it cant be perfect
<cjohnston> but its still a cool stat
<cjohnston> and you can rsvp to a past event
<YoBoY> ^^" yes, you are always assuming everyone have a Launchpad account and use loco directory ;)
<cjohnston> there is no other way of measurement
<cjohnston> its the best that we can do
<YoBoY> a field on the events to put this information after the event, it's would help also to have more information on the team reports
<cjohnston> then why have rsvp'ing
<mhall119> YoBoY: file a bug and get coding ;)
<czajkowski> YoBoY: get coding and stop always finding an issue :) 
<czajkowski> cjohnston: can it wait for a day or so to create the UH just going to bed. 
<mhall119> there are other LC members we can bug
<czajkowski> mhall119: 2 days before xmas cant see it happening tbh 
<czajkowski> and not really urgent imo 
 * mhall119 has itnet7's phone number 
<czajkowski> will get it done at some stage soon
<czajkowski> mhall119: fair enough
<mhall119> but I won't bug anybody about it
 * cjohnston might be diving in the keys next week!
<YoBoY> mhall119: czajkowski I don't know python :'(
<cjohnston> maybe use the events as a time to teach people to make LP accounts and then they can rsvp
<YoBoY> well... launchpad is not translated... 
<cjohnston> http://translate.google.com/?hl=en#
<daker> \o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-24
<mhall119> YoBoY: yeah, lack of translations on launchpad are a sore spot
<mhall119> but teaching everyone on earh English might be easier than internationalising launchpad's code
<mhall119> just trust me, I've looked
<YoBoY> mhall119: switching to https://login.ubuntu.com/ seems a better idea for me and much easier than translating LP
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> YoBoY: we get information from LP.. switching to login.u.c will screw it all up. How would we know what team someone beloings to?
<YoBoY> cjohnston: don't know but can't we just use login.u.c for the users and have a synchronisation with the LP teams also ? I don't how LD works but are we pulling all the teams data on each user connexions ?
<cjohnston> So what would we do if you don't have an LP account? And how would we know if you have an LP account? What would we assign as your user name, because we don't know if you have an LP account? 
<cjohnston> I believe it downloads the LP data at a set interval
<YoBoY> cjohnston: LD is an OpenID consumer (actualy just LP OpenID consumer), only admins or team members who want to register events or change teams data have to connect with their LP account, the others to rsvp to the events, only need a name and an email provided by an OpenID connexion (login.ubuntu.com or other ones). Limiting the use to LP accounts is just a big barrier for most of the non english average users. It's my opinion
<cjohnston> mornin Ronnie 
<Ronnie> mornin cjohnston
<Ronnie> i saw you merged 2 branches :D
<nigelb> *cough* *cough*
<nigelb> login.ubuntu.com = login.launchpad.net
<nigelb> Its the same thing, just diffrently looking
<cjohnston> you dont have to have an lp account for login.u.c tho do you
<cjohnston> did I merge another Ronnie ?
<cjohnston> I approved the live data, but wanted a second opinion
<nigelb> cjohnston: no clue, but when I login, I see the same info
<cjohnston> dunno
<Ronnie> ow wait 61304 is 2nd opnion. now i see
<YoBoY> yes you can use a LP account to login on login.u.c but I don't know if creating an account on login.ubuntu.com also create an account on LP
<cjohnston> it doesnt
<cjohnston> i just created a test account
<cjohnston> YoBoY: another problem with that is that say you register with SSO, then all of a sudden you decide you want to create an account... now you either don't know how or still have to create an lp
<cjohnston> I have a couple things that I don't know how to do. :-/
<daker> nigelb, yeah but l.u.c doesn't accepet request from 127.0.0.1 like LP
<cjohnston> that's another thing
<cjohnston> Ronnie: whatcha got goin on today?
<mhall119> merry christmas eve to everyone
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 !
<mhall119> login.lp.net is just a facade for login.u.c
<mhall119> at least, that's what the lp devs tell me
<cjohnston> more merge requests for you mhall119 ;-)
<mhall119> yay?
<mhall119> it's an early christmas present!
 * mhall119 drinks his coffee instead
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> boo!
<cjohnston> im drinking and coding
<cjohnston> drinknig coffee
<cjohnston> my merge request will be easy ;-)
<cjohnston> the import-live-data stuff is cool!
<mhall119> it sure is
<cjohnston> be even cooler when you approve it :-P
<cjohnston> mr. destructo is here destroying stuff mhall119 (also known as the two year old)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> mine are about to drive me nuts this morning
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> hyper, grumpy, climbing all over me
<mhall119> playing with everything in the house except their own toys
<cjohnston> peyton broke a clock thingie that ive had for about 8 years that I gave to Paige when she was born
<mhall119> :(
<daker> oh!!
<mhall119> quinn's laying on me arm while I'm trying to type
<cjohnston> I don't care, but I feel sorry for Paige cause she is sad.. I had no connection to it...
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> hey daker 
<mhall119> reading everything I write
<cjohnston> wanna do some reviews? lol
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> Hi Quinn!
<mhall119> he's more interested in why my channel numbers are different colors
<cjohnston> Teach him to review python/django code
<mhall119> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> \o/
<mhall119> he does python in Laby
<cjohnston> sweet
<daker> cjohnston, pls not now, i'll do it on the weekend
<cjohnston> he prolly knows more than I do
<mhall119> after I taught him that, he used "def" as a word in scrabble
<cjohnston> daker: :-)
<cjohnston> awesome
<mhall119> okay, I promised them I'd make muffins, bbl
<cjohnston> I want muffins
<cjohnston> Tell Michelle I said hi
<mhall119> will do
<mhall119> you guys have a good christmas
<cjohnston> You too.. Mine will be at the station
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> your thanksgiving was at the station too wasn't it?
<mhall119> how do you manage to get all the holidays?
<cjohnston> The way it works is the year you get one, you get all
<mhall119> ah
<cjohnston> "A" Shift gets 2 of four years, B and C each get one
<daker> poor cjohnston 
<mhall119> lucky A
<cjohnston> daker: I grew up as a kid doing christmas at the fire station, so its all I've ever known
<daker> cjohnston, i didn't know that you are working at the fire station ツ
<daker> cjohnston, volunteer ?
<cjohnston> Yup...
<cjohnston> Nope.. Career
 * daker stand up to show his respect to cjohnston 
<cjohnston> ty :-)
<daker> and mhall119  ツ
 * daker knows that mhall119 is jealous
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> jealous of not having to run into burning buildings?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> not really
<daker> \o/
<daker> Whaoo new event http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/604/detail/
<cjohnston> How is the comment form called on a team event
<cjohnston> i dont get it
<daker> i can't wait to apply for a membership
<cjohnston> do it!
<cjohnston> mhall119: I pushed a .pot yesterday... wow... looked like millions of changes
<daker> cjohnston, testimonials  are welcome https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdnaneBelmadiaf
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/meetings/+merge/44664
<cjohnston> dont let that merge request stress yall out too much
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> \o/
<cjohnston> when are you applying
<daker> i don't know actually
<daker> the wiki is not updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<mhall119> cjohnston: pushing pot are ya?
<cjohnston> hehe
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mhall119 Merry Christmas http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/609/detail/
<mhall119> czajkowski: :)
<mhall119> merry christmas to you too, and glad you're home, safe and warm
<czajkowski> thanks 
<czajkowski> been an eventful few weeks 
<czajkowski> just spent the day cooking, so happy now 
<cjohnston> yay! thank you czajkowski ! happy christmas!
<czajkowski> I did tell ye I would do it once I had slept :) oh ye of litle faith 
<cjohnston> noone doubted you
<cjohnston> mhall119: czajkowski http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/17/detail/ should we include the dates on that page for the team events? cause thats a whole lotta events that make it hard to figure out what to look for
<cjohnston> like maybe include the start date
<cjohnston> Ubuntu Hour Lake Forest, Lake Forest - Ubuntu California - $start_date
<cjohnston> czajkowski: do you have time to move the ubuntu hours that are scheduled for next year into next years global event?
<mhall119> cjohnston: try it and see
<czajkowski> cjohnston: eh ?
<cjohnston> if you look there are like 95 events... the event lasts for multiple days (in this case, a year)... if you are looking for an event to attend, you have to click each event in your area to find the one with a certain date
<Ronnie> Merry chirstmas everyone :D
<Ronnie> just played taxi for a few hours. got stuck 2 times :(
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: welcome man 
<TrickyJ> merrychristmas all :)
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i guess i have to time left to do programming. I guess it will be after christmas
<TrickyJ> query Ronnie 
<TrickyJ> Hi all i wan ask some thing regards UBUNTU. In UBUNTU do we have any tool for solving maths equations ?
<TrickyJ> like algebra geometry etc 
<jpds> TrickyJ: python?
<TrickyJ> jpds: naaa.. I found couple of these 
<TrickyJ> jpds:  for example KAlgebra, Mathomatic :) I guess this is quite enough for me 
<TrickyJ> hey how can i access my ubuntu one folde r
<TrickyJ> I've copied few stuffs in there like images 
<Nafallo> ~/Ubuntu\ One
<TrickyJ> But its not allowing me to publish we get 2 gb free right ?
<Nafallo> yes.
<Nafallo> u1sdtool -s is a handy command to see the status of the syncdaemon
<TrickyJ> how do i connect ? everything is false in there 
<TrickyJ> ??
<TrickyJ> When i go to   System > Pref > Ubuntu one it shows me nothing 
<TrickyJ> as if i am not connected to the UBUNTO one server 
<Nafallo> u1sdtool -c
<Nafallo> OR, you can do it from the graphical thing, on the second tab I believe.
<TrickyJ> I tried that command Getting msg no command 'ulsdtool - c'
<TrickyJ> Hmmm
<Nafallo> -c
<TrickyJ> Yes without space
<TrickyJ> when i open the ubuntu one Preferance in that there are 3 tabs account / Devices / Services 
<TrickyJ> Right 
<Nafallo> TrickyJ: u1sdtool -s might have a better status at this point.
<TrickyJ> Hmmm let me double check
<TrickyJ> I am going to use this command on the terminal right 
<Nafallo> that'd be the idea.
<TrickyJ> no command 'ulsdtool' found 
<TrickyJ> :(
<Nafallo> u1sdtool
<TrickyJ> I tried that same message i get No command 
<TrickyJ> so does that mean i'm not connected to UBUNTU one ?
<Nafallo> I have no idea what you're doing, but I'm going to bed anyway, since it's late :-)
<TrickyJ> I am getting this message box 
<TrickyJ> Your Ubuntu One storage is full. Follow the link below to upgrade your subscription.
<Nafallo> well, in that case you've likely used your 2GB...
<TrickyJ> Hmm i can really understand :) any ways take care we talk about this later 
<TrickyJ> I've pasted on my one JPG image in there 
<TrickyJ> any ways Nafallo take care it was really nice u helped me :) merry christmas :)
<TrickyJ> have a nice time there 
<Nafallo> ta, you too.
<TrickyJ> :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-25
<TrickyJ> Can we find the channel list for Locoteams ?
<markjones> the irc channel list?
<markjones> TrickyJ, try here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<TrickyJ> markjones: I mean to say like Locoteams is there any other channel or room where in we can chat for exame #ubuntu, #linux etc 
<TrickyJ> wooo wat a webpage who designed loco.ubuntu.com map feature ?
<mhall119> TrickyJ: daker did the loco.u.c map
<mhall119> TrickyJ: loco.u.c will list irc channels for the various loco teams
<TrickyJ> Oh i see sounds good man
<TrickyJ> !find daker
<ubot4`> TrickyJ: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<TrickyJ> daker is the name of the person ?? or a package ?
<TrickyJ> mhall119:  where can i find daker ?
<TrickyJ> I am sure this firefox add-on's are free of cost 
<TrickyJ> I am trying to download the Firebug adon and its asking me to contribute $10 :( not in UBUNTU I am trying to download that for windows XP Firefox 
<TrickyJ> If i wann write programms for locoteams then what shall i do ?
<mhall119> TrickyJ: daker is usually on during UTC hours
<mhall119> TrickyJ: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/#Get Started
<mhall119> by "during UTC hours" I mean waking-hours during the UTC timezone
<cjohnston> mhall119: how's the chinese
<cjohnston> anyone around, or am i the only one online on christmas eve? lol
<UndiFineD> dec 25th 2:52 nope, your not alone
<cjohnston> well your not online on christmas eve then :-P
<cjohnston> happy christmas to you UndiFineD 
<UndiFineD> merry christmas cjohnston 
<cjohnston> :-)
<UndiFineD> I have been online all day ... into the early morning now
<UndiFineD> I have to know the truth :P
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> did you put out cookies?
<deejoe> mmm nom nom nom
<cjohnston> hehe
<deejoe> I made sure to leave some crumbs
<deejoe> somehow, in the morning, that seems to play better, if my decades-old memories of seeing the plate are any guide
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> I need a merge reviewer!
<cjohnston> lol
<nhandler> 43
<cjohnston> hey nhandler 
<cjohnston> happy christmas
<locodir-user> testing
<UndiFineD> locodir-user, ok
<locodir-user> what is this place?
<locodir-user> I was like exploring, and I stumbled upon this...
<locodir-user> ur fr0m france?
<UndiFineD> non
<cjohnston> this channel is a channel to talk about loco type stuff
<locodir-user> i d0nt want 2 be all n00by, but wat in the world is "loco type stuff"?
<cjohnston> a loco is a "local community team"
<locodir-user> that makes sense
<cjohnston> so if your from france, there is a french loco team
<cjohnston> and they have their own channel
<cjohnston> but this channel is like a collaborative channel
<locodir-user> thats kool
<cjohnston> locodir-user: i take it you arent a member of a loco?
<locodir-user> n0 but i am reading about it right n0w and i think i will join 
<cjohnston> are you from france?
<locodir-user> oui
<cjohnston> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-fr
<cjohnston> locodir-user: ^
<cjohnston> YoBoY: ping
<locodir-user> already g0t there, thanks anyway 
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mornin daker
<daker> morning cjohnston 
<daker> cjohnston, i think there something wrong here https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/618384/+merge/44688
<daker> you added a new field but there is no migration script
<faruj> hi everybody
<faruj> i need someone to help me
<faruj> i've jus received mma copy of ubuntu 10.10and i dont know how to install it
<daker> faruj, join #ubuntu for more support
<faruj> how
<daker> type : /join #ubuntu
<YoBoY> good morning
<daker> Bonjour YoBoY 
<YoBoY> bonjour daker 
<kinoucho`> hello
<cjohnston> daker: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/618384/+merge/44688
<daker> cjohnston, ツ
<cjohnston> look a little better?
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> Wow what the hell is that
<cjohnston> uhh
<cjohnston> maybe not
<cjohnston> whats wrong
<daker> ah nothing
<daker> i thought it was your branch, i have run a bzr pull then he pulled a lot a files
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> daker: another: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/686271/+merge/44691
<cjohnston> ;-)
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> i have quite a few in the queue..  hehe
<daker> cjohnston, who's singing "Cotton Eye Joe" ?
<cjohnston> umm... i guess i dont get it
<daker> cjohnston, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnrosVyamY
<cjohnston> one down!
<daker> the update commands sucks
<cjohnston> cause it takes so long?
<cjohnston> you should check out the import-live-data
<cjohnston> it takes a while, but its awesome
<daker> ye
<cjohnston> im waiting for that to be reviewed by someone else
<cjohnston> i wanted a second set of eyes before i merged it
<cjohnston> I'd really like if we can get a bunch of the merges reviewed and added.. there are some things im waiting on right now for them to be merged
<daker> it would be good if we can add some kind of indicator
<cjohnston> for?
<daker> the update command
<cjohnston> to show the progress?
<daker> not the progress but something like this :
<daker> * Fetching Countries
<cjohnston> ya.. the import-live-data does that
<daker> that's good
<cjohnston> daker: hmm
<cjohnston> they are clickable for me
<daker> hmm o.0
<daker> cjohnston, 
<daker> <daker> cjohnston, i added a meeting but it does not appear on "Upcoming Events"
<daker> <daker> cjohnston, how can i add the meeting agenda ?
<cjohnston> daker: there is a bug filed against the first one
<cjohnston> and the meeting agenda, the back end has been developed, but the front end hasnt
<cjohnston> i don't know how to do the front end
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> bug 686268 and bug 688064
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 686268 in loco-directory "Add the ability to add agenda items (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686268
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 688064 in loco-directory "Add meetings to 'upcoming events' on team's pages (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688064
<cjohnston> daker: pushed a new version.. I did it the way that the links are on the events pages
<daker> cjohnston, done
<cjohnston> :-)
<daker> i am trying to review another one
<daker> my computer is very slow :s
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> im on a 3g internet today
<daker> with 512M of Ram that suck
<daker> s
<cjohnston> that sucks
<daker> cjohnston, at work ? 
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> i wish i was allowed to plugin to the t1
<daker> cjohnston, good luck
<cjohnston> got a call
<daker> whoa it's a fire burning somewhere
<cjohnston> yay daker !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-26
<mhall119> good evening
<Ronnie> hey mhall119
<pipo65> hi
<pipo65> hola
<pipo65> speak spanish
<pipo65> hablan español
<pipo65> alguien de argentina
<daker> pipo65, !ar
<daker> !ar
<ubot4`> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<pipo65> gracias daker es que estoy aberiguando para ser member de ubuntu
<pipo65> queria ver si podia tener un correo @ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> daker: thanks for the reviews!
<daker> cjohnston, yw
<pipo65> thanks daker 
<daker> pipo65, you are welcome
<pipo65> my english is very bad
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-19
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> czajkowski: are we good to start doing the team names on the main team page
<czajkowski> cjohnston: going to have to give it a day or so the LC haven't finished the email 
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-20
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> bonjour
<nigelb> Guten Morgen mhall119 
<mhall119> show off
<nigelb> Hah.
<mhall119> how's it going nigelb ?
<nigelb> Not bad. Been doing a lot of work from home.
<nigelb> Strangely, its been going okay.
<mhall119> working from home is nice
<nigelb> this way I have food at all the right times.
<nigelb> and I get to work in peace.
<SergioMeneses> czajkowski, hi!
<czajkowski> chanlist
<czajkowski> SergioMeneses: you should be ok now to join channel 
<JanC> everybody: see loco-council / loco-contacts ML about FOSDEM  ☺
<czajkowski> done 
<czajkowski> JanC: approved your loco contacts one as sent from a non reg email address 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-21
<cprofitt> popey: ping
<cprofitt> like my "spongebob"?
<mhall119> check it out, LoCo Teams Unity Lens: http://ubuntuone.com/0tZXXT69utPHv5cXNLZUPv
<mhall119> and http://ubuntuone.com/6ylsSolQI6EUm7cObrCTcv
<bkerensa> cool stuff
<head_victim> mhall119: nice work
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> thanks JanC for your mail. btw do you plan another multi-locoteams booth ? :)
<YoBoY> comment ça va dholbach ?
<dholbach> ça va bien - seulement un peu fatigué - et toi? ça va?
<YoBoY> fatigué aussi :p
<dholbach> mais la semaine prochaine je vais au Maroc :-D
<YoBoY> cool :D
<JanC> YoBoY: a multi-locoteam booth is fine; gives everybody more time to attend talks...  ☺
<YoBoY> JanC: I'll add that to my todolist :). If you don't have news from us (ubuntu-fr) in January, ping us (we all are very busy lately :] )
<JanC> YoBoY: I guess everybody is busy with the holidays if not with anything else  ;)
<YoBoY> sure ^^
<JanC> well, except me, I'm busy being sick at home today...  :-(
<mhall119> morning
<manikou> hello
<manikou> my name is Samuel Pamphile from Martinique (French West Indies)  
<mhall119> welcome manikou 
<manikou> I'd like to make a brief presentation to the community about the integration of ubuntu in the island of Dominica during the next meeting
<manikou> :)
<manikou> I'd like to know if it is possible ?
<YoBoY> Hi manikou
<manikou> Hi YoBoY
<YoBoY> manikou: have you received an email from huats on November the 12th ?
<manikou> yes
<manikou> i answer right after
<manikou> november 13th
<YoBoY> well... we had some alias problems lately in this period of time and I don't know if he received it. Can you resend your reply to him ? you can also add asso@ubuntu-fr.org on copy if you want
<YoBoY> manikou: ^
 * YoBoY se demande pourquoi on se parle en anglais :p
<manikou> i'm doing it right now
<manikou> lol
<manikou> ben oui mais c'est pour que toust le monde understand
<YoBoY> manikou: to answer to your question, just add your item to the agenda : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda or write an email to the lococouncil
<BigWhale> UDS will be in Oakland? How come not in Europe? :(
<mhall119> BigWhale: cost probably
<BigWhale> I guess I'll have to cancel my road trip and apply for sponsorship.
<czajkowski> mhall119: olympics are also on in EU at that time could be very busy 
<mhall119> czajkowski: in London though right?  Would it make that much of a difference in the rest of europe?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> a lot of training grounds are being used close to UK like ireland for example
<czajkowski> plus lots of extra tourists coming over and visiting would be a lot more 
<JanC> Belgian training grounds too indeed
<JanC> especially the weeks before the olympics teams will be training in timezone / weather conditions not too far from those in London
<JanC> not sure about tourists though (except for the wide London area, of course)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-22
<czajkowski> aloha 
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> i
<locodir-user> hi
<mhall119> good morning
<paultag> morning mhall119 
<paultag> and everyone else
<mhall119> paultag: hey, you about?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<paultag> mhall119: what's good mang?
<paultag> mhall119: bbl, email me, I'll have my phone
<mhall119> paultag: just wanted to see how much contact info you can gleam from http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/business_card.png
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-23
<paultag> mhall119: back
<paultag> mhall119: I can read / understand it :)
<paultag> mhall119: except for the string at the bottom, looks like ipv6 something
<mhall119> paultag: ssh fingerprint
<mhall119> probably the least useful bit, but it balanced out the GPG fingerprint
<paultag> ahhh, I see
<paultag> mhall119: that was the only part I couldn't understand right away
<mhall119> you got my website from that?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I had to read the @email first, but yeah, it was readable
<mhall119> thanks
<paultag> yep
<paultag> mhall119: I just designed my new cards
<mhall119> I think I'm going to print a limited number of these, and use them as my hacker/geek cards, with a more traditional set of *business* cards
<paultag> they're awesome, I went minimal, it just has my name + title on the top
<paultag> mhall119: yeah true.
<paultag> mhall119: my bud mako has the best idea, which I'm going to steal
<paultag> mhall119: he has his GPG fingerprint on an inkpad, so he can stamp his fingerprint
<paultag> on like, anything
<mhall119> heh, nice
<paultag> I was also thinking of trying a new title
<paultag> either "Turologist" or "Codesmith"
<mhall119> heh, turologist I like
<mhall119> New post: http://mhall119.com/2011/12/writing-unity-lenses/
<mhall119> paultag: did you see my LoCo Teams Lens?
<paultag> mhall119: I did :)
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-24
<trinikrono> alooo
<mhall119> hello trinikrono 
<trinikrono> hey is anyone doing a ubuntu christmas party :D
<YoBoY> last night we have :D
<YoBoY> (in Paris)
<trinikrono> hey YoBoY i was wondering what i could do, lots of wine?
<YoBoY> not really, we asked everyone to bring food and beverages, what they want, and everyone share
<czajkowski> Nollaig Shona Dhuit / Merry Christmas
<mhall119> merry christmas czajkowski 
<czajkowski> mhall119: thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-25
<Elise001> Hi.
<Elise001> Any events or meetings near Sunnyvale, CA in the next month or two?
<Elise001> Installing Ubuntu under Windows using wubi.
<Elise001> It takes over an hour. But I have used Ubuntu before and I liked it.
<Elise001> 49 mins and 50 seconds to go.
<Elise001> 46 mins plus to go.
<jacklinux> holaaaaaaaa
<trinikrono> merry loco christmas :D
<YoBoY> Merry Christmas *<:)
<vibhav> I would like to know why The Indian Loco is not approved
<nigelb> Because we never tried to work towards approval.
<nigelb> We don't have enough events for it anyway.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<lee_> hay i have problem 
<lee_> can u help me ???
<bkerensa> lee_: Whats the issue?
<lee_> in the frst instalation dont mach root pass 
<lee_> i cant log on ubuntu
<lee_> after the first installation
<lee_> match*
<YoBoY> lee_, perhaps you should ask this on the support channel, type: /join #ubuntu
<YoBoY> good morning
<lee_> oke
<lee_> TY
<YoBoY> but IMHO this kind of problem is revolved faster with a reinstallation if it's just a "I forget my new password" problem :p
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> he;llo
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> u r there?
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<Blanco_Dm> Команда awk '{print $1}' выводит только первое слово каждой строки, а как мне вывести только третью строку?
<Blanco_Dm> wrong roob sory
<Blanco_Dm> room*
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-22
<wellpopoff> Всем привет
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-18
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> One of our locoteam partern wants to promote ubuntu to their costumers and use the ubuntu logo on tshirts, someone have an idea to where they have to ask the autorisation to do that ?
<YoBoY> hi jono, do you have some time for a question ?
<jono> YoBoY, hey, on the phone
<jono> feel free to type though
<YoBoY> One of our locoteam partern wants to promote ubuntu to their costumers and use the ubuntu logo on tshirts, someone have an idea to where they have to ask the autorisation to do that ?
<YoBoY> s/someone/do you/
<YoBoY> this partener is Gandi (french registrar)
<YoBoY> jono ?
<jono> YoBoY, hey
<jono> if it is used for commercial use
<jono> such as company or product merch, they should mail trademarks@ubuntu.com
<YoBoY> jono : the project if to sell tshirts and to promote the project (ubuntu) with the money they raise with that, it's part of their campaign gamdi soutien : https://www.gandi.net/soutient/?lang=en
<jono> YoBoY, so the money raised is donated to Ubuntu?
<jono> YoBoY, I recommend they contact trademarks to double check
<jono> thanks!
<YoBoY> ok, I'll tell them that, thanks you :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-15
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning, dholbach!  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Looks like it's cold over there.  It's about 7°C here too, but at least it has the good sense to be that cold at midnight.  :)
<dholbach> :)
<erikinha> oii :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<prp-e> Greetings, We, users of Iranian Ubuntu community, want a change in administration group. 
<prp-e> And they themselves don't want to accept it, it seems we need Coup d'Etat :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-17
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Good morning!
<nhaines> Just an hour ago I finished eating dinner from Wienerschnitzel.  Which doesn't serve said food, but at least they dropped "Der" from their name in the 80s.  :)
<dholbach> Der Wienerschnitzel? wow :)
<nhaines> Yeah, for a hot dog stand.  They went all in.  :)
<Zangetsu> Hola a todos
<Zangetsu> Soy el encargado de la Comunidad Local de Ubuntu-MX
<Zangetsu> ya tengo tiempo trabajando con la comunidad solo que nos llego el correo para la revalidación del LoCo Team
<Zangetsu> Quiero ver que es lo que se tiene que hacer para la revalidación de nuestro equipo 
<Zangetsu> se me olvidaba mi ingles es muy básico por tal motivo no les escribo en este idioma, saludos a todos
<nhaines> Zangetsu: good morning and greetings.  Thank you for getting in touch with us!
<nhaines> Don't worry about your English.  We do have some Spanish speakers on the Council so we should be able to help accomodate that. :)
<Zangetsu> nhaines, thank
<nhaines> More information about verification can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<nhaines> Basically, we want to know what your team has been up to, your current products, and any plans for the future as well as any difficulties you are having and your plans for addressing them.
<nhaines> We don't need everything to be perfect, but we want to know how your team is doing and whether or not we can help out with everything.
<nhaines> So first step is to create a Re-Verification wiki pages and then email us with it, and we can get you on an agenda for a future meeting.  The next meeting is 20 de enero 2015.
<Zangetsu> Okay
<nhaines> We look forward to hearing back from you.  You can also email us at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com with any questions.  We all speak English but Spanish is okay if really necessary.
<Zangetsu> ok agradezco mucho la  información en todo caso esto se revisara en la próxima reunión del consejo?
<nhaines> De nada.  :)  If we get the application in time, then we will review it at the next LoCo Council meeting, correct.
<nhaines> Deseo que puedo a proporcionar más informacción en español, pero mi español es más malo que mi alemán.  ;)
<nhaines> But I will see about getting the reverification wiki page translated into Spanish.  Sorry it's missing.
<Zangetsu> Ok no te preocupes con el consejo anterior de Ubuntu-MX me estoy apoyando para la traducción y comprender mejor como hacer este proceso :)
<nhaines> That's good!  Translation and localization is very difficult and I'm always happy to see more of it.  :)
<Zangetsu> así es creo que ahora me toca aprender ingles para continuar con mi mejoramiento personal
<nhaines> Yes, and also why I study German.  My Spanish is good enough mostly understand but once my German's a little better I want to go back to studying Spanish.  I wasn't terrible at it in school!
<Zangetsu> okay and thanks
<nhaines> You're welcome.  Also note that we can handle reverification via Launchpad as well.  In this case we can work more quickly, without having to wait for the meeting.
<Zangetsu> ok como es el proceso vía Launchpad?
<nhaines> It's similar, but we can work via email instead.  You'll still create the Re-Verification wiki page and then repond to the email.
<nhaines> You can also reference https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/1385779 as well.  It's private, so the conversation stays between Ubuntu-MX and the LoCo Council.
<ubot2> nhaines: Error: malone bug 1385779 not found
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1385779 not found
<nhaines> See?  Private.  :)
<Zangetsu> okay es como la imaginaba 
<nhaines> Right.  Same amount of work, and a little slower (not done in 20 minute at a meeting!) but we can get to it before your Verified status lapses.
<Zangetsu> agradezco mucho por tu apoyo 
<Zangetsu> voy a verificar con mis compañeros del consejo de Ubuntu-mx para realizar lo que mejor sea para todos :)
<nhaines> Zangetsu: You're welcome!  We're here to help you succeed, so our best wishes to the Ubuntu-MX council and I look forward to seeing your reverification page.  :)
<jose> Tm_T: no news on the patches yet? :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> jose: nope, not yet, I wouldn't be surprised to not have it at all considering Finnish mail
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-19
<wxl> jose, can i bug you again please? if you're tired of me i understand :)
<wxl> i have too many damn accounts :)
<wxl> aw jeez wrong channel on that last one. request for jose still stands :(
<skellat> wxl: I am able to assist?
<wxl> skellat: you may be able to. i've had this rt ticket lingering FOREVER to get us hosting for our loco. jose's helped a couple times to try to push it forward but nothing seems to be happening.
<skellat> What's the number for it?
<wxl> 1sa
<wxl> 1s i mean
<skellat> :-)
<wxl> 25072
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Let me see here
<skellat> There's no vanguard at present
<wxl> when i first started the ticket i didn't exactly realize it was a ticket system and included too many things in one mail so it's kind of a mess
<wxl> tl;dr really all i need is oregon.ubuntu-us.org set up
<wxl> skellat: vanguard?
<wxl> i.e. owner?
<skellat> Nobody is on watch duty over in the sysadmin channel
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well if you or anyone could do anything to facilitate this it would be great
<wxl> i know that i'm going to get hounded by people at our irc meeting about how rt takes forever to respond
<wxl> i've had people bugging me to set up hosting elsewhere and frankly i'd really like to keep it in the family as it were
<skellat> Found the ticket and reading through it
 * skellat is up to August and is trying to digest the stream of actions
<wxl> it's really disgusting, skellat. and it's my fault. unfortunately there's a lot of confusion.
<skellat> No problem
<wxl> if i would have only known it was a ticket system :(
<skellat> You may not be able to get an empty site
<skellat> You may get a Drupal install to fiddle with
<wxl> if that's what i'm forced with i can live i guess
<wxl> i would like wordpress in there somehow, that's the only thing i'll say
<skellat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting
<skellat> Forum, wiki, or Drupal with oregon.ubuntu-us.org
<skellat> I'd go with the Drupal option
<wxl> indeed
<skellat> Drupal isn't so bad
<wxl> i don't know drupal all that well but as long as i can have people contribute to a "blog" of some kind and make an rss feed out of it, that's all i care about
<skellat> After all, the White House uses it on www.whitehouse.gov 
<skellat> :-)
<wxl> oh well, gee. :)
<skellat> For what you're wanting, take a look at www.lisnews.org
<skellat> That's probably what you want operationally
<wxl> well any blog engine really
<wxl> i *THINK* there is a such a thing in drupal
<wxl> this is drupal?
<skellat> www.lisnews.org is not as pretty as www.whitehouse.gov
<skellat> But both utilize Drupal
<wxl> ahh cool
<wxl> that's what i want. i'll live
<skellat> Okay
<wxl> we have our own wiki and forum so no need for that garbage
<wxl> so administration is all taken care of by canonical then?
<skellat> You'll have things to play with on the Drupal site
<skellat> It isn't that bad
<wxl> well, do i handle updates and things like that?
<skellat> They do stuff on the back-end
<skellat> You get to fiddle with presentation stuff
<wxl> great
<wxl> that's a boon in my opinion
<skellat> What was the old vanity domain for your LoCo?
<wxl> ubuntu-oregon.org
<wxl> which would be nice to have but someone's squatting on it now
<wxl> bkerensa suggested i ask to have canonical do a cease and desist order which i kind of suggested in that ticket
<wxl> but if we don't get that, i can live
<nhaines> I suspect that is something that can be handled separately.
<wxl> i agree but jose said if i made a separate ticket it would just inevitably get merged with that one
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i'll just make a new ticket and we'll see what happens
<skellat> Please don't make a new ticket
<wxl> oh ok
<skellat> Wait for the spammage to show up in your inbox
<wxl> hahah ok
<skellat> I updated it to have actionable things that can be driven forward
<skellat> However, come to think of it, we don't have a policy on vanity URLs for teams
<skellat> Just small-c canonical URLs
<wxl> yeah i hear you
<wxl> i'm not too concerned about it
<wxl> if it CAN happen, great. if it DOESN'T, oh well. :)
<wxl> just as long as we have *A* website that we can control that will make a big difference
<wxl> thank you much for the help
<skellat> No problem
<skellat> I'll leave further poking and prodding to jose
<wxl> hehehe ok :)
<jose> wxl: do not make a new ticket
<jose> wxl: IS's got a lot of work right now, but I'll see what an I do
<jose> can*
<wxl> jose: will do
<wxl> jose: i mean thank you sorry XD
<jose> :P
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-20
<ISA> Hi all
<ISA> may I ask a question?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-14
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<tsimonq2> o/
<nhaines> tsimonq2: good morning!
<tsimonq2> nhaines: how are you today? :)
<nhaines> Not bad, how are you?  :)
<tsimonq2> Good :D
<nhaines> How's things with you?
<tsimonq2> pretty good, IRC bot is coming along nice, LoCo website has slowed down in terms of content, bit I just had a few ideas yesterday, so I will hack on that more
<tsimonq2> otherwise, just the usual :_
<tsimonq2> *:)
<nhaines> Sounds pretty good.  :)
<svij> hey tsimonq2 and nhaines o/
<nhaines> Hye svij  :)
<svij> How's ubucon summit organisation going? ;)
 * tsimonq2 wishes it was on a weekend and that he had the money to fly out to Ubucon :(
<nhaines> It's doing great!  Just waiting for the final schedule to be released.
<tsimonq2> so I am looking at all of you! record the important stuff! :P
 * svij got money from the community donations
<tsimonq2> D:
<svij> I'll be in California for 10 days, not for 6 days as initially planned btw, nhaines ;)
<tsimonq2> lucky
<tsimonq2> and I have school that week
<nhaines> Oh, exciting!  :)
<svij> I'll have an exam the 5 days after being back
<tsimonq2> *this is why conferences need to happen in the summer*
<tsimonq2> :P
<nhaines> svij: I'm still considering going to Ubucon Europe next year.  :)
<svij> and three other exams in feb /o\
<nhaines> tsimonq2: well... Ubucon Europe is in the summer, I think.  :P
<nhaines> svij: you can do it! :)
<svij> hope so ;)
<svij> and I need to finish my book in feb ;)
<tsimonq2> nhaines: but...but...isn't it more expensive to fly to Europe then California from Wisconsin?
<tsimonq2> :P
<svij> and november is not summer :D
<nhaines> svij: it is in California!  It's alwyas summer here.  :D
<svij> atleast in germany, where ubucon europe takes place ;)
<svij> nhaines: :D
<nhaines> svij: Mit meinem Glück wird es im November hundekalt.  :P
<svij> I've found out that its 250€ cheaper to fly from brussels to LA, than from Düsseldorf to LA
<svij> nhaines: :D
<nhaines> Ha, and it's probably €15 to fly to Brussels, so...  :P
<svij> nah :/
<svij> ~30€ by train, but that's not on the right time
<svij> so my dad will probably drive me these ~300km to brussels
<nhaines> There needs to be an Ubuntu convention in Las Vegas so I can get community funds to fly *there*.
<nhaines> Yikes!
<svij> you'll have 11 months until UbuCon Europe ;)
<nhaines> I could swim there by then!
<svij> haha
<nhaines> I would still like a "free" trip to Las Vegas though.  ;)
<svij> how far is that from LA?
<nhaines> Hm, I think about 4-5 hours' drive.  It's been a few years since I've done it.
<svij> oh ok
<nhaines> Or, if the timing's right it's a $90, 45-minute flight!
<svij> hm, SF is also too far from LA
<nhaines> Yes,that's a 7 hour drive or a 1-hour flight.  :)
<svij> I'm travelling with sturmflut, no exact plans yet
<nhaines> Maybe 90 minutes.  It's been even longer since I"ve done that.  :)
<nhaines> Oh, that's cool.
<tsimonq2> radical BRUH ;) :D
<svij> oh from LAX to Oakland it's about ~100$? Not too bad.
<tsimonq2> well school time
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<svij> whats the plannings for the social event on wednesday, nhaines ?
<nhaines> tsimonq2: have a good day!
<nhaines> svij: I haven't heard exactly what's going on yet because Canonical's handling that.  But it sounds like it might be hanging out in the hotel bar for dinner with a couple free drink tickets.
<svij> ah cool
<nhaines> It'll be a chance to hang out a bit and get to know each other so that the other days go smoothly.  :)
<svij> I will probably not land before 8pm on that day.
<nhaines> Aww... it's another hour to Pasadena from there... but maybe there won't be much traffic.  How are you getting to the hotel?
<svij> I've no idea :D
<svij> we didn't book yet. There was a flight which landed at 3pm, too bad it 200€ more expensive today than on friday
<nhaines> Ouch.
<nhaines> Yeah, the Westin's already sold out for Thursday, so that's a giant kink in my plans.  :/
<svij> Westins?
<nhaines> That's the official hotel for the expo.
<svij> oh damn
<nhaines> Yeah, it sold out Wednesday, I think.
<nhaines> So now I'll have to see about maybe staying somewhere else for two days?
<svij> yeah, me too
 * svij prefers a cheaper one.
<nhaines> Yeah, I have no idea what I'll do yet, but I'll look for something that's not too far of a drive away.
<nhaines> svij: btw, if you can get a talk summary to us, that'd be great.  We need to finish the schedule!
<svij> nhaines: yes, saw the email of richard a couple of minutes ago
<svij> will do that in a few minutes
<nhaines> Great!  Thanks.  :)  I just saw it again as I'm heading out to get lunch before he calls me to talk about the schedule, so I thought I'd ping you just in case you hadn't seen it.
<elacheche_anis> o/
<pleia2> nhaines: I see ubucon day two is an unconference, does that mean all the scheduled talks will be on thursday?
<pleia2> nhaines: I have a talk in another track on Friday, so just trying to make sure I'm not overlapping :)
<svij> oh I will finally meet pleia2 :)
<pleia2> o/ svij 
<pleia2> svij: you can tell us how it compares to your ubucons :)
<svij> pleia2: sure :)
<svij> and I can steal *all* the great ideas ;)
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> pleia2: right!  :)  Except for the 15 minute talks, I think we're doing 4 on Thursday and 4 on Friday.  :)
<svij> nhaines: do you need my talk proposal additionally to those to scale?
<nhaines> svij: yes please.
<svij> ok
<nhaines> Thanks, that way we don't have to wait for Gareth to get it for us.  They're busy finalizing their schedules too.  :)
<svij> nhaines: done
<svij> dpm: is that the "embarrassing photo" on your blog post of me which you were talking about recently ;)
<dpm> svij, lol
<svij> dpm: btw, don't forget to send me a date for our ubucon europe call ;)
<dpm> svij, I thought it was a good one, I was just trying to make up for not featuring you on the last ubucon presentation! :-)
<svij> dpm: sure, it's not too bad. :D I generally dislike photos of me ;)
<dpm> looks like a good one to me! :)
<dpm> I'll set up something for Wednesday, if that works for you
<svij> depends on the time
<svij> I dont have time after ~14:30
<dpm> ok, then we can do morning
<svij> if it's not too early for you, 8 or 9 would be fine for me
<dpm> ok, I need to go now, but I'll set something up
<dpm> have a nice rest of the day everyone!
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks for the invite!
<mhall119> np, I thought it would be good to put it on our calendars
<nhaines> Always.  And I just got Mumble set up again.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-15
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00071.html :)
<pleia2> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<mhall119> nhaines: having mumble trouble?
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> mumble trouble XD
<nhaines> mhall119: Internet trouble actually.  :)
<nhaines> But all sorted now.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-16
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij nhaines and others
<Kilos> ohi JanC as well
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi svij
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-17
<tsimonq2> nhaines, wxl: Our next LoCo meeting will be on Friday, January 8, 2016 from 7:00 PM to 8:00 PM Central Standard Time. You are more then welcome to attend the Hangout and/or IRC during this time. Here is more details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20160108
<tsimonq2> (the Wisconsin one :D)
<nhaines> tsimonq2: thanks!
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi  dholbach svij and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> morning dholbach and Kilos 
<dholbach> hi svij
<wxl> nhaines: hey could i help with UbuCon in any way that perhaps might justify community donation sponsorship for me to go to UbuCon Summit?
<nhaines> wxl: probably not at this point...  Things are pretty lined up and we have all speaker slots filled.  You could maybe help with the Ubuntu booth on the expo floor?
<wxl> nhaines: who's in charge of that?
<nhaines> wxl: me!
<nhaines> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale14x
<wxl> nhaines: ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm well do you need help with it? XD
<svij> nhaines: hah, just realised that I break the record for "the longest speaker talk title at ubucon summit" AND "the longest individual name" :)
<nhaines> svij: and the title wasn't even in German!  XD
<svij> nhaines: :D
<nhaines> wxl: could use some help, and especially if you want some practice for running expos up there, it'd be a good trip to take!
<wxl> nhaines: i've done some myself and felt fairly successful, but there's always more to learn. do you need help on particular day(s)?
<nhaines> wxl: well, I mean, it'd be a good excuse to justify the sponsorship.
<wxl> okie doke, i'll look into it
<wxl> thx nhaines 
<nhaines> I think Friday's going to be a bit tricky because I'll be split between UbuCon and SCALE a little.  José's reliable but he might be doing UbuCon stuff.
<svij> wxl: I only said "I might submit a talk" and my funding got accepted
<nhaines> svij: I have a recording of myself saying Donaudampfschiffahrtsgesellschaftskapitän.  :)
<wxl> hey nhaines i might submit a talk
<svij> but I submitted a talk afterwards anyway
<nhaines> Haha, we told Canonical we were accepting svij's talk I think before they accepted his proposal.  :)
<wxl> hahahah
<svij> haha
<svij> nhaines: pssst our little secret ;)
<nhaines> Or maybe not, maybe they were thinking it'd be good to have him there because UbuCon Europe could have a Summit thing too.  :)
<svij> :)
 * svij still needs to book his flight
<svij> sturmflut isn't coming. Now I'm probably not staying 10 days over there. I need someone who wants to walk around in LA with me! ;)
<nhaines> Aww.  :)
<wxl> walk around la? you mean ingest automobile fumes? :)
<nhaines> jose plays Ingress, I'm sure he'd walk around LA with you!
<jose> wat?
<wxl> OOOOH
 * jose LOVES LA
<wxl> where's the Ubuntu Ingressers Launchpad Team???
<svij> I played Ingress too…
<wxl> wait a minute are you enlightenment or resistance?
 * svij stopped at L14 and 24mio points
<jose> wxl: from what you wrote there, I assume you're on the right team
<wxl> jose: very politically said :)
<svij> the right team was enlightened ;)
<jose> RES
<wxl> BAH
<jose> lol
<svij> haha
 * wxl high 5s svij 
<nhaines> brb, emailing Canonical to deny svij's application.
<jose> I won't take you for a walk, then
<jose> you misspelled your own team's name
<jose> thanks, nhaines 
<svij> I stopped playing ingress 1,5 years ago, after some dude spoof-destroyed my 149 days and 22h old portal
<jose> I stopped playing ingress when... wait. I haven't stopped.
<wxl> ooooouch
 * wxl is just a wee L11
 * svij had 3 or 4 office portals
<wxl> oh man, mine are just out of reach
<svij> that was hard working ehh clicking.
<svij> anyway, who wants to walk around in LA for a couple of days with me? :D
<wxl> i'm trying to convert my entire workplace to ENL so we can have L8s outside our door at all times XD
<wxl> svij: if i make it, i might. we can blow up jose's work. :)
<svij> wxl: :)
<elacheche_anis> o/
<svij> where are you from again, wxl ?
<wxl> svij: Oregon
<elacheche_anis> Are you talking about ingress o_O
<wxl> (US, if that's not obvious)
<wxl> elacheche_anis: yep :)
<svij> wxl: it wasn't obvious ;)
<elacheche_anis> :D 
<wxl> svij: yeah i suspected as such if you're not from the US :)
<svij> atleast it's not as far to LA than from my place
<wxl> heck, to a lot of people in the us, i think oregon is a place they know little about
<svij> well, I knew orgeon is in the US
 * wxl is really thinking about making an LP Ingress team
<svij> but it wasn't obviously that you're from US before you told me.
<elacheche_anis> I was playing it too.. LvL7 Resitance agent here :D o/
<wxl> another RES?
<wxl> sheesh i'm surrounded by smurfs!
<elacheche_anis> hahahha :D 
<jose> don't worry, I only want your tears
<elacheche_anis> I was playing alone here.. Until my phone died.. Now there is a new team fielding the country.. 
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-webapps/+bug/1408638
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1408638 in click-webapps "ingress intel app : blank screen at start (using nexus 4)" [Undecided,New]
<jose> ^ against tos
<wxl> not my bug
 * svij even has a home-portal
<svij> anyway, good luck for your funding-thing wxl 
<svij> and I'll finally meet jose :)
<jose> my ticket's already booked!
<svij> how long are you staying?
<wxl> svij: jose: elacheche_anis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ingressors
<svij> haha
 * svij isn't a ingressor (anymore)
<wxl> aww fooey
<wxl> well i guess you smurfs can join :/
<wxl> i'm a little uncertain about the logos, but i passed the buck to the github, so i guess we won't get blamed at least XD
<elacheche_anis> wxl: nice :) 
<elacheche_anis> I'm sharing that with my Local Ingress players :)
<wxl> put it on chat elacheche_anis :)
<elacheche_anis> wxl: Not sure who's still there.. Ididn't play for a while.. But I know that the 4 persons I know are Ubuntu users, including 2 Ubuntu members :D 
<elacheche_anis> So, I'll tweet it.. And the active guys will share it with others :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-18
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<nhaines> I'm about to go to sleep... in about 15 hours I'm going to see Star Wars.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> enjoy it!
<nhaines> Thanks!  I listened to the soundtrack a little bit, but it was a close call.
<nhaines> The first track is called "Main Theme and the Attack on [nhaines's attempt to avoid spoilers]"
<nhaines> Anyway, should be fun.  :)
<nhaines> I mean, it was no Episode I's "The High Council Meeting/Qui-Gon's Funeral", but eh.  :)
<svij> morning dholbach, nhaines and Kilos 
<dholbach> hi svij
 * svij has his last day at work today.
<Kilos> hi svij dholbach nhaines 
<nhaines> svij: möge die Macht mit Dir sein!
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<nhaines> Kilos: howdy!
<svij> nhaines: bin kein Star Wars fan ;)
<nhaines> svij: unglaublich!  D:
<nhaines> Enlightened *and* not a Star Wars fan, eh?  The picture's all coming together. ;)
<svij> well I didn't watch a single star wars movie yet
<svij> all the people say to me "OH, you didn't watch $moviex? OH MY GOD!"
<nhaines> Well I highly recommend it.  At least you should watch Star Wars: Episode IV--A New Hope.  Then if you liked that watch the others of course, but Star Wars is sort of a cultural touchstone.  :P
<svij> yeah everybody does tell me that
<tsimonq2> o/ all
<nhaines> tsimonq2: good morning!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-20
<Kilos> morning everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-19
<jimmyhollywood19> How are you guys?
<Kilos> o/
<testinfo> Bonjour, y a t'il des francais ici svp ?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-20
<Kilos> o/
<jose> tsimonq2: thanks for helping by then :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-21
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> jose: I guess my main question was, how bad was my Spanish and how can I improve it? XD
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-22
<Kilos> o/
<jabru73> hola
<Kilos> hi jabru73 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-25
<Kilos> Merry Christmas everyone
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-18
<PAN1> kAN IK IEMAND BELLEN?
<PAN1> iK WIL SCREENSHOTS TOEVOEGEN , HOE GAAT DAT?
<PAN1> iK KRIJG GEEN WIFI NA UPDATE VAN 14 NAAR 16 ubuntu
<PAN1> HALLO!
